# How Low Can You Go? AIDA64 Memory Latency Challenge



## JSHamlet234

5960X with 8 sticks of SR B-Die. The sticks are actually underclocked, since this is about as fast as the IMC can go.


----------



## cstkl1

aida bclk bug


----------



## The Pook

aka the OS optimization benchmark


----------



## JSHamlet234

cstkl1 said:


> aida bclk bug


What about it?


----------



## Ichirou

This is honestly the best one could probably get for a Micron B-die kit. I'm content, really. Safe mode nets me 40.4ns.
Samsung B-die users should easily get into the 30s or even 20s.


----------



## bscool

JSHamlet234 said:


> What about it?


Certain platforms give false/inaccurate results. In the ADL thread people posted results that are way off if over clocking bclk. Not sure what other platforms it does this on.


----------



## storm-chaser

cstkl1 said:


> aida bclk bug





bscool said:


> Certain platforms give false/inaccurate results. In the ADL thread people posted results that are way off if over clocking bclk. Not sure what other platforms it does this on.


pretty sure this bug is ADL exclusive.


----------



## storm-chaser

Trusty old Phenom II rig.









EDIT: I went a bit lower than what's in this above screenshot: here you go:











EDIT:
Slight upgrade on the 9600KF rig, bumped NB to 5000 and mem clock to 4266MHz, got me this result:


----------



## epic1337

question, have you guys tried clocking the sticks down really low and squeezing the timings as tight as possible?

DDR3 could be squeezed to CL4 at 1333MT/s, so i was wondering if it would be possible to pull off something like CL6 on 2133MT/s with DDR4.








Tight CL4 Timings On DDR3 Memory Is Possible! - Legit Reviews







www.legitreviews.com


----------



## storm-chaser

epic1337 said:


> question, have you guys tried clocking the sticks down really low and squeezing the timings as tight as possible?
> 
> DDR3 could be squeezed to CL4 at 1333MT/s, so i was wondering if it would be possible to pull off something like CL6 on 2133MT/s with DDR4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tight CL4 Timings On DDR3 Memory Is Possible! - Legit Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.legitreviews.com


Yes, I have tried this. I mirrored timings as best I could off of a GSKILL DDR3 1600MHz 2x4GB kit with timings of 7-8-7-24
I spent a couple hours fiddling around but no dice. Perhaps others have had success, but I certainly didn't. I think it's because RAM is designed with a sweet spot in mind, so it's entire possible to get the timings you need at 4000MHz, you compromise your ability to scale that back to a lower speed. But I could be wrong, wouldnt be the first time. Lol


----------



## ozlay

epic1337 said:


> question, have you guys tried clocking the sticks down really low and squeezing the timings as tight as possible?
> 
> DDR3 could be squeezed to CL4 at 1333MT/s, so i was wondering if it would be possible to pull off something like CL6 on 2133MT/s with DDR4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tight CL4 Timings On DDR3 Memory Is Possible! - Legit Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.legitreviews.com


Gskill made 2200MT/s cl7 ddr3. F3-17600CL7D-4GBXHD and 2000MT/s cl6 ddr3 F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS. But they were 2gb sticks. 6ns


----------



## The Pook

storm-chaser said:


> View attachment 2536031


double click in the empty boxes instead of hitting "start benchmark" and you won't have to run the cache benchmarks


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> double click in the empty boxes instead of hitting "start benchmark" and you won't have to run the cache benchmarks


Clutch. Thanks a lot.


ozlay said:


> Gskill made 2200MT/s cl7 ddr3. F3-17600CL7D-4GBXHD and 2000MT/s cl6 ddr3 F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS. But they were 2gb sticks. 6ns


These would work out really well in my z820. 16 of them 

EDIT: Ivy Bridge has a maximum memory speed of 1866Mhz, but I can run standard RAM in it. Doesn't have to be ECC or registered. The problem with the server ram is it's very conservative timings, CL13, so my latency is about 75ns across all eight channels.


----------



## storm-chaser

delete


----------



## The Pook

so it's the following the footsteps of every other competition since the CPU-Z one


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> so it's the following the footsteps of every other competition since the CPU-Z one


I hear you.

It's just really annoying. My leaderboard rate is not so great so I will grit my teeth and create this but its going to take a few hours as opposed to 20 minutes.


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> so it's the following the footsteps of every other competition since the CPU-Z one


Thanks for holding me to account. I really hope it turns into a positive, competitive challenge for our fellow members.


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> aka the OS optimization benchmark
> 
> View attachment 2536021
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536022


Interesting. We have very similar configurations and even a few of your primary timings are one notch above me, yet you are getting 1ns faster than me in AIDA64. Guessing it's improved IMC? Or just standard variation between one motherboard and another?


----------



## The Pook

storm-chaser said:


> Interesting. We have very similar configurations and even a few of your primary timings are one notch above me, yet you are getting 1ns faster than me in AIDA64. Guessing it's improved IMC? Or just standard variation between one motherboard and another?


make a clean install just for benching (8.1 EIP or W10 Ameliorated) or boot into safe mode without networking.

I'm in the mid-36 range in my daily OS with nothing running.


----------



## storm-chaser

Guys the leaderboard is up. Please double check my work and if something looks amiss please PM me and I will correct it. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## WebsterRKL

I can go pretty darn low. My 2ndary rig - Z390 Dark and high-binned 8086K. 

Gskill 4600/18 b-die mem kit.


----------



## The Pook

seems legit


----------



## storm-chaser

WebsterRKL said:


> I can go pretty darn low. My 2ndary rig - Z390 Dark and high-binned 8086K.
> 
> Gskill 4600/18 b-die mem kit.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536247


I could be wrong - BUT










We may need to have a category for AIDA64 artifacts, If you do it right you can hit 0.00 ns


----------



## Arctucas

storm-chaser said:


> I could be wrong - BUT
> 
> View attachment 2536284
> 
> 
> We may need to have a category for AIDA64 artifacts, If you do it right you can hit 0.00 ns


You mean like this: How Low Can You Go? Memory Latency Competition - AIDA64


----------



## WebsterRKL

Can already predict the outcome here.

A few will score 36ns and 34ns. Some 32ns and 30ns scores will either be accurate or questionable artifacts.

And scores like mine at 20ns are without a doubt AIDA bugs, lol. 

------

For a contest, maybe would be better if you broke it up into platforms or generations.

Lowest AMD certain gens
Lowest Coffee Lake
Lowest Rocket Lake
Lowest Alder Lake etc.

Also, I've seen more AIDA64 bugs with the Z390 DARK than any other motherboard, almost like EVGA never sent a proper handshake to AIDA64 or vice versa, some lack of cooperation? I don't know, but Z390 Dark/AIDA64 bugs are prevalent and well known... 

How about a "show off your mem kit" photo contest? 

Have fun gents! 

My entry for the photo contest:


----------



## PhoenixMDA

Z390 4x8GB with TXP 4 and PPD 0


----------



## storm-chaser

WebsterRKL said:


> I can go pretty darn low. My 2ndary rig - Z390 Dark and high-binned 8086K.
> 
> Gskill 4600/18 b-die mem kit.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536247


sick motherboard


WebsterRKL said:


> I can go pretty darn low. My 2ndary rig - Z390 Dark and high-binned 8086K.
> 
> Gskill 4600/18 b-die mem kit.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536247





WebsterRKL said:


> Can already predict the outcome here.
> 
> A few will score 36ns and 34ns. Some 32ns and 30ns scores will either be accurate or questionable artifacts.
> 
> And scores like mine at 20ns are without a doubt AIDA bugs, lol.
> 
> ------
> 
> For a contest, maybe would be better if you broke it up into platforms or generations.
> 
> Lowest AMD certain gens
> Lowest Coffee Lake
> Lowest Rocket Lake
> Lowest Alder Lake etc.
> 
> Also, I've seen more AIDA64 bugs with the Z390 DARK than any other motherboard, almost like EVGA never sent a proper handshake to AIDA64 or vice versa, some lack of cooperation? I don't know, but Z390 Dark/AIDA64 bugs are prevalent and well known...
> 
> How about a "show off your mem kit" photo contest?
> 
> Have fun gents!
> 
> My entry for the photo contest:
> 
> View attachment 2536415
> 
> View attachment 2536416


*sterile benchmark rule*
Commonly known as the "sterile benchmarking rule," these regulations specifically *prohibit forum member performance of non-essential posts, duties or activities* while the benchmark competition is going on/in session. This is done to promote best concentration and a sole focus on the benchmark itself, and nothing more. Thank you for respecting the wishes of the community and either post a result now or come back late once you see something "competitive" for you. If you have anything more to say, please PM me, do not post in this thread anymore. Thanks!


----------



## storm-chaser

WebsterRKL said:


> A few will score 36ns and 34ns. Some 32ns and 30ns scores will either be accurate or questionable artifacts.


You are wrong based on historical data. Any other quesions PM me. Thanks!


----------



## storm-chaser

WebsterRKL said:


> Can already predict the outcome here.


Yeah and I can predict a top fuel dragster's run down to the hundredth of a second in most cases. So what?


----------



## storm-chaser

This was done by pushing the memory to 1.6v and slight FSB OC


----------



## The Pook

CPU @ 53/49, RAM @ 4400


----------



## storm-chaser

WebsterRKL said:


> How about a "show off your mem kit" photo contest?


Actually, this a really good idea, despite your intent lol. I'll start a separate thread for this. I must admit, that is good looking memory you have there.


----------



## storm-chaser

Okay people, leaderboard updated...

@WebsterRKL 
I did in fact put you on the leaderboard. You are currently in first place in the class that doesn't count. Congrats!


----------



## tps3443

This is why I love the 11900K, just enough cores and threads, fast IPC, and ultra low latency. I know every review on Google proclaims these chips as high latency, but it’s just not true I promise! Lol.

I could do better. But this is daily numbers.

Also, seeing some of the Coffee Lake numbers is incredible!!


----------



## storm-chaser

tps3443 said:


> I could do better. But this is daily numbers.





tps3443 said:


> Also, seeing some of the Coffee Lake numbers is incredible!!


I think cooler temps last night really helped (50*F here) because when I tuned my memory timings this morning the machine booted flawlessly at this memory speed (4500MHz) and voltage of 1.6. Going to try safe mode next.


----------



## tps3443

storm-chaser said:


> I think cooler temps last night really helped (50*F here) because when I tuned my memory timings this morning the machine booted flawlessly at this memory speed (4500MHz) and voltage of 1.6. Going to try safe mode next.
> 
> View attachment 2536716


I feel like sub 40NS is probably good enough for the best gaming performance. That’s gonna provide great gaming performance. The rest would be CPU frequency, and bandwidth.

I’m kinda holding back on 12th Gen. Seeing is how 9th/10th/11th Gen can still provide a stellar experience once setup correctly.


You seem to be good at tuning. Have you considered picking up a 9900K/KF/KS to replace that 9600K? That would be a worthwhile upgrade to just drop a chip in a socket.


----------



## storm-chaser

PhoenixMDA said:


> Z390 4x8GB with TXP 4 and PPD 0
> View attachment 2536422





tps3443 said:


> I feel like sub 40NS is probably good enough for the best gaming performance. That’s gonna provide great gaming performance. The rest would be CPU frequency, and bandwidth.
> 
> I’m kinda holding back on 12th Gen. Seeing is how 9th/10th/11th Gen can still provide a stellar experience once setup correctly.
> 
> 
> You seem to be good at tuning. Have you considered picking up a 9900K/KF/KS to replace that 9600K? That would be a worthwhile upgrade to just drop a chip in a socket.


Agreed on the 12th gen processors. You can go back at least 5-6 generations of Intel chips and not notice any real performance loss. But it's like a new car, those who can afford it are always chomping at the bit to get it. lol

I've considered a 9900KF due to the fact that I have almost 1000mm of radiator in this machine, as you may be aware with the addition of 3 pumps, because it's a relatively complex loop. Also heatkiller water block would be another good reason to upgrade to a 9900K. So the cooling system on this rig could handle a decently overclocked 9900K with zero modifications.

Yes, tuning is my favorite part of overclocking. If you have competition it seems to drive one forward, and that's kinda like the rush I'm after.

Also to tell the truth, that why


----------



## storm-chaser

tps3443 said:


> Google proclaims these chips as high latency, but it’s just not true I promise! Lol.


Absolutely dead on same latency with past / future generations of intel chips. 
My latency is almost identical in 24/7 mode.



tps3443 said:


> You seem to be good at tuning. Have you considered picking up a 9900K/KF/KS to replace that 9600K? That would be a worthwhile upgrade to just drop a chip in a socket.


Im a very patient person so yeah it does come a little easier to me than some.
Yes I have thought of it. However, I can more or less bench with this chip at 5.4GHz much like a 9900K with chiller. I think I am going to hold off and go for LGA 1200 next year. Also the 12600KF looks very good to me.


----------



## storm-chaser

Updated Leaderboard


----------



## Arctucas

G.Skill TridentZ 4500 19-19-39 2x8GB kit.

Only messed with it for about an hour, could probably do better if I spent more time, but have other things to do.


----------



## storm-chaser

Arctucas said:


> G.Skill TridentZ 4500 19-19-39 2x8GB kit.
> 
> Only messed with it for about an hour, could probably do better if I spent more time, but have other things to do.


Thanks for your sub.

edit: got it


----------



## storm-chaser

@PhoenixMDA 
@tps3443 

I need you guys to confirm memory type / quantity, sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread.


----------



## storm-chaser

Will I get better latency with single channel DDR4? Just curious if I should give that a whirl or not.


----------



## PhoenixMDA

storm-chaser said:


> @PhoenixMDA
> @tps3443
> 
> I need you guys to confirm memory type / quantity, sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread.


2 selected patriot 16GB(2x8GB) 4400C19 kit´s...PVS416G440C9K


----------



## storm-chaser

Okay new leaderboard revision is up


----------



## tps3443

storm-chaser said:


> @PhoenixMDA
> @tps3443
> 
> I need you guys to confirm memory type / quantity, sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread.


I run Corsair Dominator Platinum 3600CL14 (2x16GB) it is overclocked to 4000CL14-14-14.


----------



## storm-chaser

cstkl1 said:


> aida bclk bug


Im seeing this happen quite a bit, I was mistaken it ISNT just an ADL thing.

For example, when I OC my z390 via FSB if I go over a certain threshold, it seems to spit out either 0.00 or like 12ns which is nowhere near real #s.

We need a better program for measuring latency here.


----------



## JSHamlet234

storm-chaser said:


> Im seeing this happen quite a bit, I was mistaken it ISNT just an ADL thing.
> 
> For example, when I OC my z390 via FSB if I go over a certain threshold, it seems to spit out either 0.00 or like 12ns which is nowhere near real #s.
> 
> We need a better program for measuring latency here.


Intel MLC is superior in every way, but it only runs on Intel.


----------



## cstkl1

storm-chaser said:


> Im seeing this happen quite a bit, I was mistaken it ISNT just an ADL thing.
> 
> For example, when I OC my z390 via FSB if I go over a certain threshold, it seems to spit out either 0.00 or like 12ns which is nowhere near real #s.
> 
> We need a better program for measuring latency here.


i already noticed that hence stated the bug. but ppl assumed it was adl only. so
can only let ppl be.


----------



## storm-chaser

cstkl1 said:


> i already noticed that hence stated the bug. but ppl assumed it was adl only. so
> can only let ppl be.


Yeah we will fix it for next time. This will go on, however, even if it is flawed.


----------



## domdtxdissar

JSHamlet234 said:


> Intel MLC is superior in every way, *but it only runs on Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well it DO run on AMD, but ofcourse the numbers look quite a bit different when running a intel benchmark on AMD hardware.. 😅


----------



## PhoenixMDA

And here is the CML but it´s much slower in Latency as CFL^^
10900K 5,4/5/[email protected]









with cmd and use mlc it´s much faster 31,2ns


----------



## storm-chaser

tps3443 said:


> I feel like sub 40NS is probably good enough for the best gaming performance. That’s gonna provide great gaming performance. The rest would be CPU frequency, and bandwidth.


Im not sure if this is backed up by data, but it seems to me like yeah, sub 40ns should be just fine, especially if you have a decent GPU. I suspect really good latency numbers <35ns will also improve your 1% lows, but I've never seen that proven, it's only a hunch.


----------



## storm-chaser

@JSHamlet234
@PhoenixMDA
@domdtxdissar
@cstkl1
@tps3443
@The Pook
@Arctucas

We also have MaxxMem2, which seems to be perhaps okay as a substitute for AIDA64 for just the latency situation. Keep in mind this test was done back on the 24/7 daily driver memory settings on my primary rig, but it still seems slightly higher on average than what you get from aida64.










vs










So, we can continue using aida64 or switch over to maxxmem if you think that is worth it. Or just start a new comp for that and have both going at the same time... LMK


----------



## PhoenixMDA

I think Aida is ok and mlc is also good, maxxmem i don´t know.
Do like you want... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## storm-chaser

PhoenixMDA said:


> I think Aida is ok and mlc is also good, maxxmem i don´t know.
> Do like you want... 🤷‍♂️


Okay we will just continue with AIDA64 for now and in the future can try something else if people are still unhappy. so the comp goes on as is.


----------



## Arctucas

I know we are getting a little off-track with the other benchmarks, but thought I would do mlc for my 24/7 settings:










WTH, maxxmem² as well:


----------



## domdtxdissar

Is "steam-triad like" the most important metric in MLC or what should we be looking at ?


----------



## JSHamlet234

I can't believe I never really tried to get DDR4-3333 working on this chip. I didn't even have to touch any voltages, it saw all 64GB and booted right up. Running Karhu right now and just passed 1000%, so it might be 24/7 stable as well. I'm getting ready to ditch this platform, but after all these years I'm still finding ways to squeeze more out of it.


----------



## Sam_Oslo

This 4600c18 1.48v, 47.6ns is rather my 24/7-setup. 

2x8GB G.Skill TridentZ Neo 3600Mhz 16 16 16 36 @ 4600Mhz 18 18 18 18 36 1T 1.48v


----------



## Awsan

Nothing special but I always enjoyed experimenting on sodimm and this GE75 was a really good machine for that (This actually helped in closing the gap between this machine and machines that have a mux switch to bypass optimus)

Was able to hit 3600mhz with tighter timings but had to raise the SysAgent and Dram Voltage to beyond comfortable numbers and it was hard to keep everything under control even with LM and extra fans running directly on the memory, chipset and cpu.












Sam_Oslo said:


> This 4600c18 1.48v, 47.6ns is rather my 24/7-setup.
> 
> 2x8GB G.Skill TridentZ Neo 3600Mhz 16 16 16 36 @ 4600Mhz 18 18 18 18 36 1T 1.48v
> 
> View attachment 2537279


Always loved how those APU's FCLK can go insanely high, ignoring aida how much better is gaming performance compared to lets say 3800mhz c14?


----------



## The Pook

Awsan said:


> Was able to hit 3600mhz with tighter timings but had to raise the SysAgent and Dram Voltage to beyond comfortable numbers and it was hard to keep everything under control even with LM and extra fans running directly on the memory, chipset and cpu.
> View attachment 2537518


what kit/voltage are you running? 

I've got SODIMM in HTPC (this kit) but AsRock decided to limit DRAM voltage to 1.35v


----------



## Awsan

The Pook said:


> what kit/voltage are you running?
> 
> I've got SODIMM in HTPC (this kit) but AsRock decided to limit DRAM voltage to 1.35v
> 
> View attachment 2537538


Its been a while, dont have access to that machine right now but I think it was Samsung S-die and yea sodimm are usually maxed at 1.35v.

The one I posted was 1.2v and +0.125 on the uncore, but it was much simpler with intel I guess compared to AMD.


----------



## Sam_Oslo

Awsan said:


> Always loved how those APU's FCLK can go insanely high, ignoring aida how much better is gaming performance compared to lets say 3800mhz c14?


Yeah, These APU's have a totally new IMC and can hit really high FCLKs. This 2300FCLK is actually the sweet spot for my IMC. It can run stable at 2366FCLK too.

I haven't measured the increase of gameing-performance in a systematic way, but these APUs have a really great single thread performance too. It's actually topping almost all single thread benching charts, as here in CPUz single thread benching , and here in OCCT single thread benching. This combination of a high FCLK/RAM-perormance and a high single thread performance creates a really fast and snappy user experience for most 24/7 usage scenarios, including gaming.


----------



## domdtxdissar

storm-chaser said:


> Okay we will just continue with AIDA64 for now and in the future can try something else if people are still unhappy. so the comp goes on as is.


What do you think about making a competition thread about a new (to this forum) benchmark ? I think y-cruncher looks interesting as it relays on both CPU and memory OC, and its a pretty hard stability/stresstest also 

Even better its fully incorporated into the benchmate app which makes it even easier to keep it fair and square...
Buildzoid put up some sick Alder Lake numbers in y-cruncher @ DDR5-6732 CL32 here:







Spoiler: Buildzoid score = 73.478 sec spoiler















Just for fun i also tried a 2.5b run with 4 active zen3 cores at auto ppt: (to get a feel of the benchmark)









What do you think, do you want to host a new and fresh competition like that ? 😋


----------



## JSHamlet234

domdtxdissar said:


> What do you think about making a competition thread about a new (to this forum) benchmark ? I think y-cruncher looks interesting as it relays on both CPU and memory OC, and its a pretty hard stability/stresstest also
> 
> Even better its fully incorporated into the benchmate app which makes it even easier to keep it fair and square...
> Buildzoid put up some sick Alder Lake numbers in y-cruncher @ DDR5-6732 CL32 here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Buildzoid score = 73.478 sec spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun i also tried a 2.5b run with 4 active zen3 cores at auto ppt: (to get a feel of the benchmark)
> View attachment 2537713
> 
> 
> What do you think, do you want to host a new and fresh competition like that ? 😋


You could say I'm a fan.


----------



## storm-chaser

Sorry I've been away for a couple days. Yes I like your idea. I assume you are referring to the fact that it is included in Benchmate? That's another good thing. I'll get started on that after dinner. Will probably run some questions by you guys so we make it good and competitive for everyone involved.


----------



## storm-chaser

JSHamlet234 said:


> I can't believe I never really tried to get DDR4-3333 working on this chip. I didn't even have to touch any voltages, it saw all 64GB and booted right up. Running Karhu right now and just passed 1000%, so it might be 24/7 stable as well. I'm getting ready to ditch this platform, but after all these years I'm still finding ways to squeeze more out of it.
> 
> View attachment 2537121


That's the mark of a true overclocker, always looking for ways to get more. nice work



domdtxdissar said:


> What do you think about making a competition thread about a new (to this forum) benchmark ? I think y-cruncher looks interesting as it relays on both CPU and memory OC, and its a pretty hard stability/stresstest also
> 
> Even better its fully incorporated into the benchmate app which makes it even easier to keep it fair and square...
> Buildzoid put up some sick Alder Lake numbers in y-cruncher @ DDR5-6732 CL32 here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Buildzoid score = 73.478 sec spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun i also tried a 2.5b run with 4 active zen3 cores at auto ppt: (to get a feel of the benchmark)
> View attachment 2537713
> 
> 
> What do you think, do you want to host a new and fresh competition like that ? 😋


Have you had sufficient time to familiarize yourself with the benchmark? Can you recommend how to best set up the benchmark itself so I can put that in the rules? Or just run all stock?


----------



## domdtxdissar

storm-chaser said:


> Have you had sufficient time to familiarize yourself with the benchmark? Can you recommend how to best set up the benchmark itself so I can put that in the rules? Or just run all stock?
> 
> View attachment 2537979


I haven't played around with it other than my 4 core testrun, but i think it would be best to run with the "PI-2.5B" option instead of "PI-1B".
As i think the "PI-1B" will run too fast on todays high corecount cpus, maybe sub ~20 seconds on some of the hardware on this forum.. (?)

Saw *bscool *got a 74sec score @ "2.5B" option running on a 12900k with highly tuned memory.
Think that is a pretty good length for this benchmark.. ofcourse for those with only 4 cores it will take longer, but with a sub 20sec "1B" submission on a "high core count cpu" you would risk getting somewhat unstable systems completing the benchmark if we use the "1B" option.








In regards to "memory allocator" and "parallel framework" i have no idea whats best, maybe keep them at auto ?

Think the benchmate y-cruncher window's together with memsettings (zentimings/mem tweak2 etc) need to be required in the screenshot. CPU-Z and hwinfo etc can be included as a bonus  (like i did on my 4 core testrun below)


----------



## Arctucas

I would do the y-cruncher if storm-chaser puts it up.


----------



## JSHamlet234

I will not put 400 watts through my processor
I will not put 400 watts through my processor
I will not put 400 watts through my processor

Screw it, let's do this thing!


----------



## storm-chaser

JSHamlet234 said:


> I will not put 400 watts through my processor
> I will not put 400 watts through my processor
> I will not put 400 watts through my processor
> 
> Screw it, let's do this thing!


5 min


----------



## The Pook

ez


----------



## storm-chaser

any way to get negative latency with aida64?


The Pook said:


> ez
> 
> View attachment 2539131


If you guys want we can start another thread for maxmemm2, but doing latency only, since this aida test may be suspect depending on your configuration.


----------



## zebra_hun

Hello,

i made it now, not a stable, but benchstable, lol, sorry 

Merry christmas to everyone!


----------



## The Pook

storm-chaser said:


> If you guys want we can start another thread for maxmemm2, but doing latency only, since this aida test may be suspect depending on your configuration.


I'm offended 

are you saying my score isn't legit 😟


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> I'm offended
> 
> are you saying my score isn't legit 😟


On the contrary, I'm saying some platforms in general are affected by this bug. Your particular scores are bang on point.

Only trying to level the playing field so we can get accurate and trustworthy results for yall. And we should be able to do that with maxmemm.

And we can still keep this thread open as well


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Sam_Oslo said:


> These APU's have a totally new IMC and can hit really high FCLKs. This 2300FCLK is actually the sweet spot for my IMC. It can run stable at 2366FCLK too.


its not because its a new IMC, its the design..its not based on chiplets architecture but a monolithic die approach which would and can yield higher memory and IF clock OC (since they all sit under 1 die)..unlike the chiplets design for the non APU SKU's..


----------



## JSHamlet234

I wanted to like MaxxMem. I ran it on my i5-4690K and my i7-2640M, and I liked the portability, quickness, and run to run consistency. Then I finally got around to running it on the 5960X and I got this...











Bandwidth is not too impressive, but look at that latency!


----------



## Arctucas

The Pook said:


> ez
> 
> View attachment 2539131


But can you do it at 5400MHz?


----------



## storm-chaser

Be sure you all download the latest version which features full support for ADL CPUs...

AIDA64 | The Ultimate System Information, Diagnostics and Benchmark Tool


----------



## The Pook

Arctucas said:


> But can you do it at 5400MHz?
> View attachment 2539425


I can get straight 0.0s at any speed, AIDA64 is broken in Server 2022 🙃


----------



## storm-chaser

Arctucas said:


> But can you do it at 5400MHz?
> View attachment 2539425


another chilly night here 











Be sure you all download the latest version which features full support for ADL CPUs...


----------



## storm-chaser

Here's a challenge. Get L2 Cache to report 0.0


----------



## The Pook

ez









How Low Can You Go? AIDA64 Memory Latency Challenge


I can't believe I never really tried to get DDR4-3333 working on this chip. I didn't even have to touch any voltages, it saw all 64GB and booted right up. Running Karhu right now and just passed 1000%, so it might be 24/7 stable as well. I'm getting ready to ditch this platform, but after all...




www.overclock.net


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> ez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Low Can You Go? AIDA64 Memory Latency Challenge
> 
> 
> I can't believe I never really tried to get DDR4-3333 working on this chip. I didn't even have to touch any voltages, it saw all 64GB and booted right up. Running Karhu right now and just passed 1000%, so it might be 24/7 stable as well. I'm getting ready to ditch this platform, but after all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Only L2


----------



## storm-chaser

And you have to run the complete cache and memory benchmark test not just cherry pick your numbers.


----------



## JSHamlet234

DRAM voltage to 1.5.


----------



## ToyTen

_Deleted_ wrong discussion, apologizes.


----------



## ilax92

Little late to the party

10700k @5.2GHz
Trident Royals - F4-4000C16D-16GTRSA
MSI Z590I Unify

VDIMM - 1.65v
VCCSA - 1.43v
VCCIO - 1.38v


----------



## storm-chaser

ilax92 said:


> View attachment 2567155
> 
> 
> Little late to the party
> 
> 10700k @5.1GHz
> Trident Royals - F4-4000C16D-16GTRSA
> MSI Z590I Unify
> 
> VDIMM - 1.65v
> VCCSA - 1.43v
> VCCIO - 1.38v


Very nice. That's one of the lowest numbers I've seen in a while. And its gotta be good B die because you are able to run 4600MHz @ CL15


----------



## ilax92

storm-chaser said:


> Very nice. That's one of the lowest numbers I've seen in a while. And its gotta be good B die because you are able to run 4600MHz @ CL15


It is good b die, thanks! And I treat it the only way one should, with heavy voltages and abuse. 😂

Truth be told I just daily it at 4200 15-16-16-32 @1.47v.


----------



## storm-chaser

ilax92 said:


> It is good b die, thanks! And I treat it the only way one should, with heavy voltages and abuse. 😂
> 
> Truth be told I just daily it at 4200 15-16-16-32 @1.47v.


Voltage? All your voltage are belong to me 

For the record your #s are still better despite me running slightly higher clock speed. And this was sub zero ambient. But yeah, for me, daily driver mode is 4200MHz and in that config my latency is about 36-37ns. I generally run about the same voltage as you. No fear.


----------

